# Looking for breeder in AUSTRALIA!



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
I've read all the posts related to australian breeders i could find on GRF and there were some breeders mentioned (Santamaria Golden Retrievers, Montego Goldens, Fernfall golden retrievers) in posts. 

I'm based in singapore, so i'd have to import a puppy in, as Singapore has no quarantine restrictions for dogs from Australia. 
I know it'll be hard getting a great breeder to trust me with their puppy, but if the breeder is willing to fly a puppy over to Singapore, I'll be planning a visit to Australia just to see the breeder, and place myself on their waiting list. Then when the puppy is born, and the wait is over, I'll fly up once more to visit. *I am willing to wait for a great healthy dog.* 

Now here's where I hope some experienced members can chip in... I'm really bad with understanding the clearances and titles achieved by the dogs. I've been browsing dogzonline.com.au for breeders and I've opened a ton of breeder websites, however I can't make sense of the clearances etc I don't know how to weed out the subpar breeders from the reputable one, and there are just so many breeders listed for australia! 

So to start could you take a look at the following breeder and give me your opinions: goldtrevegoldens.com & wysiwyggoldenretrievers.com ( I'm more partial to the look of their dogs) And also, if anyone has any suggestions for great australian breeders please share/pm me


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a real appreciation for the Fantango dogs.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

LJack said:


> I have a real appreciation for the Fantango dogs.


Thank you for the lead! I've followed a couple of your posts ( including thread where you imported Tizzy from Italy) and I really value your input


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know Anthea (Wysiwyg)- think she would be a good bet.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Santamaria and Fernfall have been around for ages and have laid a very firm foundation for the breed in Aus. However, I do know Wysiwyg has done very well in the shows.
As for the Australian scoring system, perhaps this will help. Understanding hip & elbow scores
I'm afraid I do not know who is willing to export their dogs, so can't help you there.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> I know Anthea (Wysiwyg)- think she would be a good bet.


Thank you! I've wrote her a lengthy email enquiry, and I hope with all my heart she responds. My biggest hurdle is getting her to trust me with their beloved puppies given the distance! But I won't give up, if I need to I'll be more than willing to fly down to have an 'interview' with her (as well as take the time to holiday in Australia haha!) 



Pilgrim123 said:


> Santamaria and Fernfall have been around for ages and have laid a very firm foundation for the breed in Aus. However, I do know Wysiwyg has done very well in the shows.
> As for the Australian scoring system, perhaps this will help. Understanding hip & elbow scores
> I'm afraid I do not know who is willing to export their dogs, so can't help you there.


Thanks Pilgrim, Wysiwyg is my top choice for now. I'm more partial to the look of her dogs. I wish I could catch her in action at a dog show. If Anthea (Wysiwyg) is agreeable I'd enlist the help of a pet transport service- it'll be pretty costly, but save me the logistics of coordinating between australia and Singapore. I'm in no rush at the moment, so all I hope is that she replies positively to my enquiry and ask me more questions so I can share and convince her of my sincerity!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

just wanted to quickly update.. Anthea got back to me, and I've placed a small non refundable fee to be put on her wait list. I'll most likely be getting the puppy either end of the year or early 2018, both dates work for me as I've no issues waiting. 

I don't know which breeding pair I'll be getting my puppy from yet, and I just hope with all my heart that I get a healthy healthy pup.


----------



## Julian (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Ffcmm! After much research we have reached the same conclusion as you on Wysiwyg. We also live in Singapore and have the most amazing Golden Retriever who is now 9 year old. We want to bring a new member to the family and are about to contact Anthea. If this works out our puppies will likely be from the same litter! Would be so nice to know there is family here. Also maybe there can be some savings should they be transported together. Anyway I would love to chat to get some of your insights as you have clearly spent much time looking into this. Thank you!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Julian said:


> Hi Ffcmm! After much research we have reached the same conclusion as you on Wysiwyg. We also live in Singapore and have the most amazing Golden Retriever who is now 9 year old. We want to bring a new member to the family and are about to contact Anthea. If this works out our puppies will likely be from the same litter! Would be so nice to know there is family here. Also maybe there can be some savings should they be transported together. Anyway I would love to chat to get some of your insights as you have clearly spent much time looking into this. Thank you!




Hello!!! Unfortunately I'm not bringing in a puppy year end/Q1 of 2018 as planned, I'm still on the waiting list with Anthea but I told her to put me on hold until I let her know when I'm ready for a puppy again. It was hard postponing the puppy but I'm dedicating all my time to my current girl at the moment I'd like to wait till she's slightly older! I'll PM you so we can chat more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ch.lsyy (Sep 7, 2017)

Julian said:


> Hi Ffcmm! After much research we have reached the same conclusion as you on Wysiwyg. We also live in Singapore and have the most amazing Golden Retriever who is now 9 year old. We want to bring a new member to the family and are about to contact Anthea. If this works out our puppies will likely be from the same litter! Would be so nice to know there is family here. Also maybe there can be some savings should they be transported together. Anyway I would love to chat to get some of your insights as you have clearly spent much time looking into this. Thank you!


Hi there! Are you still getting the golden retriever puppy? I'm interested in getting a gr puppy too.


----------



## shyamolbansal (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Ffcmm

Your post was very relevant to me as I too am based in Singapore and looking to bring a golden retriever puppy from Australia. I'm sorry to hear you had to defer your plans to a later date, but am sure your wait will be well worth it!

I have been in touch with Anthea too and am trying to get on her waiting list. However I think she seldom checks her email and can be quite slow to respond. Were you able to get a contact number from her? Do you have much experience with goldens? Would love to catch up and exchange notes / learnings?

Thanks!..


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Hi So sorry i missed this post of yours, and I've only seen it now to respond. Anthea is really busy showing & looking after puppies haha give her some time to get back to you. Did you check your junk email as well? Someone that was trying to reach out to her had her replies lurking in their junk email! I'd say if you still haven't heard from her, try dropping her another email. I do not have her contact number. Her wait list is long though, but like i mentioned in my original post I am in no rush for her pup! 

I hope you find your pup and wait for a good one Many Goldens in Singapore suffer from Hip dysplasia due to poor breeding practices.


----------

